# Dirt Late Models for 440x2?



## redmenraceway (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone make a dirt late model body for the tyco narrow (or pan) chassis?

Lee Booze (forum newbie)

www.redmenraceway.com


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Try this www.hotlapsracin.com


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I make a vacuformed version but it would need body posts or a custom made clip.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Pete will 2 sided tape or velcro work on those?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure, I actually use a pan chassis and use the tabs that run along the bottom of the chassis sides to glue a thin plastic plate to and then 2-side tape to that. This is a wide body and if you don't have a 1 5/16" width rule it may wind up being too wide.


----------



## redmenraceway (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, I was really hoping to find a resin body out there

Lexan is ok (we race thunderbolt supermodifieds and MADD sprints, Zig's sprints starting in the fall of 07). I just find keeping the bodies on whether it's tape or clips or whatever can't take the abuse of continuous racing.

Lee


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to work with a notable resin caster within the next month or so to possibly go a resin pop off some of my vacuformed molds. I don't want to give any details yet because it's still being discussed but I'd say stay tuned for something possibly this fall.


----------

